# Max has had his first cut!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the before









And the after on a snowy walk










We love his new cut and realise how much it was needed now!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks fabulous - and you have snow! Jealous!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Max looks fantastic! I love a shorter clip 
Have to echo the jealousy re the cold white stuff!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Max is gorgeous, love him before AND after 

I hope he is enjoying the snow

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! You both look like you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

He looks gorgeous, I can see why you are pleased!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He does look lovely in both pictures, I have been sure I want to keep Dudley's coat long, but it's tempting now.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks fantastic. He still has good length to his coat. It must have been pretty long.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So fluffy looking! I love it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic cut, he looks lovely xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a cutie!! I bet he loved playing in the snow, we had just a little bit up here and Lola was going crazy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a good cut, he looks fab! I LOVE his longer coat but at this time of year shorter is a better option and it grows back so fast.


----------

